

Into the Cloud computing - ccarnino
http://techfluff.tv/2010/07/11/video-insight-into-cloud-computing/

======
ccarnino
I think that the real problem of the cloud, is that is harder to start with.

For my web app <http://hinii.com> I had to decide over the Cloud and a
dedicated server. I've tryed to valuate the amazon aws, but I had difficulties
to understand the solutions that i need (space, bandwith, ip, blancers, dns)
and the relative costs. That was terrible, I have the knowledge to setup a
server with 2 virtual machines with several virtual hosts, but I have
understood nothing about how to setup my Cloud!

That's the problem I think, by now is too hard to startup.

